# Spray texture smells like poop



## Jonny5 (Oct 16, 2021)

Been on the spray crew for 11 years . The texture did not smell when I started .. now its unbearable. I'm sure it's the tank . Anyone got anything they could receive.


----------



## kwik (Oct 21, 2021)

[QUOTE="Jonny5, post: 293908, member: 32068
Texture & mud will get sour & stink bad like rotten eggs if let sitting in covered tanks or pails awhile, not to long either. If it's going to sit awhile, add some denatured alcohol & mix, don't need to be a lot. Should be available at any paint store. Works great.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

bleach it


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

You might need to get the tank cleaned. I'm not sure if it's worth your valuable time to do it yourself so call your local small engine repair shop and ask if they can clean it. The ones that handle paint spray rigs will usually do it.

You sure you didn't get a bad batch of mud from your supplier?

You would know better than me but those tanks need to be purged and cleaned every once in a while. Send it in for general maintenance, have the air filter changed the oil swapped the tanks (gas and mud) cleaned any spark plugs changed etc. Google your machines model name manual and read it see what it says about cleaning, maintenance and odor.


----------

